# Any other archers here? I made some wood arrows ...



## DaleH (Dec 9, 2020)

Made some wood arrows by a new process, the spine came out kinda 'wonky', but they'll work ...  
;k;kk;


----------



## Jim (Dec 9, 2020)

You got me lmao!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LDUBS (Dec 11, 2020)

I literally did a double take -- hahaha


----------

